# 20 weeks pregnant and constipated and miserable



## babybird (Sep 16, 2006)

I am 36 years old and going thru my second pregnancy. I have had IBS alternating since I was around 18. Mostly constipation tho. If i get nervous or stressed it immediately turns into IBS-D. During the first several weeks of pregnancy i was going to the bathroom a lot. Since the second trimester started I can't seem to go enough. Used to be I would go at least once a day, sometimes twice or I would go every other day. Always different, but never missed 3 or 4 days. Lately i feel that if i don't take a suppository i won't go. I have gone on my own, but i would say for the last 3 weeks, maybe i've gone 3 times in 1 week, but it's always a regular amount of stool. I feel like when i finally go it should be a toilet full (sorry i know gross), I am worried that I am stockpiling poop and will end up in the hospital with an impaction. Has this happened to anyone else. I know constipation is quite normal in pregnancy and that I should be happy that i do go on my own and that means I don't have an intestinal blockage, however, for the first time in my life i have smelly gas. I know this sounds like a lie, but i could pass gas any where and noone would know, the only time my gas would smell was right before a BM. Now it's all the time. I started taking stool softeners at night, i thought maybe they were giving me smelly gas. Anyone know if they do that? I just took a suppository this afternoon and went a pretty good amount, but tonight i feel bloated and gassy like i need to go but it's not ready. Can anyone offer any help with this problem? I'm about to call my gyn and ask about miralax during pregnancny. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Do the prenatal vitamins you are taking have iron in them. Unfortunately you need it, but I find iron supplements ups the amount of smelly gas, and unfortunately you can't take pepto bismol while pregnant as that tends to reduce the odor. But I think it is more likely that than a stool softener. Some people try chlorophyll for the odor. Not sure about taking a chlorophyll supplement, but green leafy veggies (if you tolerate them) usually aren't a bad thing to eat while pregnant.Miralax may be an option as I think it mostly stays in the gut but, if you can tolerate apple, pear or prune juice (or the fruits) they all have sorbitol in them, it can increase gas, but it also loosens the stools up a bit and usually they don't worry about fruit consumption during pregnancy. It is also in cherries and peaches as well.If you cook the fruit you get rid of the sorbitol, but the juices (if you don't want the extra fiber) or the fruits raw or dried will work. When canned or cooked like applesauce the sorbitol breaks down in the heat.


----------



## babybird (Sep 16, 2006)

Kathleen M. said:


> Do the prenatal vitamins you are taking have iron in them. Unfortunately you need it, but I find iron supplements ups the amount of smelly gas, and unfortunately you can't take pepto bismol while pregnant as that tends to reduce the odor. But I think it is more likely that than a stool softener. Some people try chlorophyll for the odor. Not sure about taking a chlorophyll supplement, but green leafy veggies (if you tolerate them) usually aren't a bad thing to eat while pregnant.Miralax may be an option as I think it mostly stays in the gut but, if you can tolerate apple, pear or prune juice (or the fruits) they all have sorbitol in them, it can increase gas, but it also loosens the stools up a bit and usually they don't worry about fruit consumption during pregnancy. It is also in cherries and peaches as well.If you cook the fruit you get rid of the sorbitol, but the juices (if you don't want the extra fiber) or the fruits raw or dried will work. When canned or cooked like applesauce the sorbitol breaks down in the heat.


yes the vitamins do have iron, but i've been taking these vitamins since before i was pregnant and never had the problem. i am gonna stop the stool softener and see it goes away. thanks for yout reply. will also eat prunes and more fruit.


----------

